# What happened to the older A4 DTM cars???



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

As we all know Audi started with the “new DTM” in 2000 with short wheel-base Abt Audi TT-R’s and from 2001 with long wheel-base Abt Audi TT-R’s.
In 2004 DTM changed its rules which only allowed 4-door cars to compete…..thus the Audi A4 DTM replaced the aging TT-Rs.
Now these TT-Rs where either kept by Abt or for the Audi museum. But many of them where sold onto privateers. Medley Sports raced a TT-R in Brazil. There is another in FIA European Hillclimb Cup and 2 TT-Rs are being raced in the Netherlands by Brinkmann Motorsport.
So the old TT-Rs are still racing…but what about the old A4 DTMs????????
Audi build:
x6 2004 spec Audi A4s
x4 2005 spec Audi A4s
x4 2006 spec Audi A4s
x4 2007 spec Audi A4s
(these are the cars that raced, test/spare cars not included)
so there are a minimum of 18! A4s.
the above cars raced in DTM as listed bellow 
2004 had 6 cars (x 6 2004 spec A4s)
2005 had 8 cars (x4 2005 spec A4s and x4 2004 spec)
2006 had 10 cars (x4 2006 spec x4 2005 spec x2 2004 spec)
2007 has 10 cars (x4 2007 spec, x4 2006 spec, x2 2005 spec)
So that means there are 8 left. …..where are they? 
I’m sure Mattias Ekström’s 2004 championship winning car would have been sent to the museum
I know 1 is being used as a race taxi for Audi private/corporate events. (eg the Dubai Audi Q7 dealer event/launch in 2006)
Does anyone know what happened to the other cars?
-	if any of the older A4s have been sold to or raced by privateers?
Where are they?!?


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

Hello Lappies,
I don't know were they ae now but I did see one TT-R in Ingolstadt in the Museum Mobile a wile ago. I think it belongs to there collection.
Do you have chassis numbers of the Audi DTM cars (and other older Audi racecars)?
Regards,
Martijn


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (CoupeS_1971)*

I dont know any of the serial numbers.....


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

I found one........ it is the ex futurcom 2004 spec A4 run last year...
It now races in the Czech Republic by BRT








http://www.brt.cz


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

Great find. They also own two STW Audi’s.
There is a TT-R DTM Show car for sale at:
http://www.racedandrallied.com...ill=1
And some STW Audi’s at:
http://www.racecarsdirect.com
I also found a film of a DTM TT-R that got fire. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUILPSV3x_8
I doubt if this one will race again.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (CoupeS_1971)*

Does anyone have any more info about that Black Audi TTR in that video... When and where did it race?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUILPSV3x_8


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

I found it...sort of...








It was raced in 2005 by RAMRACING in Poland. the team also raced a Saleen S7R. 
It is the ex Abt sportsline Christain Abt TTR from 2003
I think they raced it in the "Grand Prix of Poland championship"
Does anyone have more info?


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

Somewhere in Poland.
The internet site from the pits pol-ztom.com does not exist anymore.


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (CoupeS_1971)*

To late with my replay.
Sorry


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (CoupeS_1971)*

The one in the YouTube film has number 1the one from your photos has number 3.
Did they own two TT-R’s?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (CoupeS_1971)*

http://www.fuchs-oil.pl/index.php?id=331
I read in a forum....(or as much as i can make out of it, i dont read polish) they had 1 Saleen and 1 TTR (the ex 2003 Abt car)
I think it ran with diffrent numbers in diffrent races.
But they did upgrade the car to the 24Hr TTR high rear wing........
From this:








To this:








Other than this.....i know nothing more about the car.....


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

Here are some great photos: http://wyscigi.pol.pl/


----------



## CoupeS_1971 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

I heard on the ARD (German television) that Rockenfeller drives Kristensens 2006 car.
Biela drove Kristensens car in Oschersleben. The 2007 A4 that Kristensen wrecked in Hockenheim will not be repaired. That means that one 2007 A4 is lost and one more 2007 A4 can be added to your list of DTM cars built.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (CoupeS_1971)*









Here is another one. the ex Ikx A4 DTM from, last year....i have no idea where it reaces, i think it is in Finland
http://www.racingimages.cc/gal...age=3


----------



## borys (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What happened to the older A4 DTM cars??? (lappies)*

http://www.koraszewski.com/komis.htm


----------

